# Trying to clean up under pine tree



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

This large pine sits at the corner of our lot. I'd like to do something underneath the tree to make it look better. Is mulching the standard option? Anything else we can do to make it look better?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I would start by clearing some lower branches so that you have at least two feet of open space between the ground and the tree.


----------



## JD367 (Apr 6, 2015)

It's hard to get any flowers,etc.to grow under a tree.
I think I would use a wooden bucket,tilted and half buried,and maybe some kind of ornament,around the base.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it's mine the limbs are going to be cut high enough so I can mow around it without having to duck.
Should not need mulch, not much is going to grow because of the acid from the pine needles.
If any thing dump some pine straw under it.


----------

